# Fuel Pump



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've double checked my wiring for the SR, and I've checked all of the fuses under the hood near the battery, but I still can't seem to get the fuel pump to turn on. Anyone have and suggestions? I'm thinking it's a bad pump, but hopefully I"m wrong with that conclusion. 

Also, my 240 had an alarm system on it, but i ripped it out. I'm not sure how it was wired, but I was wondering if anyone else had an alarm on their 240's that they removed. Thanks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i was told that the alarm system on 240's are set up where if it is taken out, the car won't start. your suppose to re-wire it to the ignition or somethin. so, you really need to put it back in. i'll check up on that though.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

my 92 came with it......frikin viper one, but oh well..


----------



## Firefly (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine had one in it but i only took out the main box b/c i didnt want to mess with any of the wires there.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

have one too but it doesnt do much but just blink theres a toggle switch under it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

btw, is it the stock one?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

looks aftermarket duno it had a previous owner


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

The only thing I remember is that there was a crappy alarm "bell shaped" object mounted on the firewall near the brake booster on the driver's side.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I've double checked my wiring for the SR, and I've checked all of the fuses under the hood near the battery, but I still can't seem to get the fuel pump to turn on. Anyone have and suggestions? I'm thinking it's a bad pump, but hopefully I"m wrong with that conclusion.


Temporarily apply 12v directly to the fuel pump to see if it runs.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I'll do that and see if the fuel pump turns on. I'm pretty sure the wiring isn't the problem, but I'm not going to make any assumptions. I'm about to swap over transmissions (auto to manual conversion) and I'll see then if I can get it to turn over.

I doubt an 89 240sx came with a factory alarm system, but once again, i'm not going to assume. So hopefully Tuesday I should have everything figured out.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

There's a little white box located on the driver's side near the fuse box. it's behind the kick panel. Anyone know what this box is? I don't believe it's the S.M.J. maybe you guys might know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkside180sx (Sep 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I've double checked my wiring for the SR, and I've checked all of the fuses under the hood near the battery, but I still can't seem to get the fuel pump to turn on. Anyone have and suggestions? I'm thinking it's a bad pump, but hopefully I"m wrong with that conclusion.
> 
> Also, my 240 had an alarm system on it, but i ripped it out. I'm not sure how it was wired, but I was wondering if anyone else had an alarm on their 240's that they removed. Thanks.


I would check to see if your getting voltage to the pump with a test light one should be a ground and one should be your power, also check to see if your fuse is good and there is power to the fuse.If there is a fuel pump relay use a jumper wire and then see if the pump cuts on, and I would check the pump by slapping 12 volts to it and seeing if it cuts on.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Darkside180sx said:


> I would check to see if your getting voltage to the pump with a test light one should be a ground and one should be your power, also check to see if your fuse is good and there is power to the fuse.If there is a fuel pump relay use a jumper wire and then see if the pump cuts on, and I would check the pump by slapping 12 volts to it and seeing if it cuts on.


Fuel pump works just fine. I took the feed hose off of the engine, and I wore the rest of the fuel  oh well. at least that's one problem solved. However my engine still isn't running. i"m not sure whether or not to blame the transmission (you know, auto trans controller..it's missing. I'mnot sure if that has something to do with it) I do know that the engine is not firing. I have a distributor, and this is what I feared the most. I'm going to have to research the harness some more in order to find out exactly what's wrong with the distributor. Hopefully it's not a faulty one. I mean nissan distributors just don't go out right?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone think the absence of a auto trans controller would cause my ignition not to be firing? I mean I have the 5-speed trans for the engine, i just haven't swapped it over yet. The only thing I'm trying to do now is just get the engine to crank over.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

so no one knows?


----------

